
Devs have eaten the world (and still have room for dessert) - r0dms
https://medium.com/quine/devs-have-eaten-the-world-523c8a1d1da2
======
r0dms
An essay on open-source, the future-of-work, and new interfaces between devs
and the labour markets.

